# Needing to go back to work



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Needing to go back to work.... So you find yourself needing to return to the work force what are you doing, how did you find a job, and what are some good solutions for others? The reason I am asking is because many retirees are still able to do something and are discovering the need to make hay while the sun shines but are not physically able to do the things they used to do so what kind of work have you found....


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Here I am replying to my own thread. I am the director of a '401c3' non profit childcare center through our church, I have several older employees especially my nursery staff. I love the older employees they know how to work and are willing to actually earn what they make they also come with a lot of knowledge. So I have 30 employees 7 of them are nearing 70 yrs of age. Our nursery lead teacher just had double hip replacement, I never considered letting her go because of this everyone in the nursery helps each other and makes accommodations for her and each other. She came back to work last week she works 3, 6 hour days and is a very good employee good with the children they love her... she shows up on time... she doesn't call in sick ever. I can count on her.... I have a retired veterinarian husband and his wife who work for me. he works with the older kids and is indispensable ( he is constantly reading up on the latest ways to help difficult kids) she works with the babies....side note they ride bikes everywhere, they started doing this because they found that their balance wasn't as good as it used to be and it has improved greatly. They ride in approximately 5 miles daily often times there at 6:am in the rain nothing stops them... They also have a homesteading mentality raise much of their own food on a small farm.. he collects pallets and hand cuts them for fire wood he says it keeps him out of the gym so there for saves him money for a gym membership, both are in excellent shape. I would be more than happy to hire more older people providing they are willing to learn and keep up on new requirements, even for just for an hour a day.... Right now I would love to hire someone who really knows how to clean and has attention to detail, even if they just wanted to come in for an hour a day I would be thrilled... young people just don't understand the need for a business to keep up appearances... So what I am getting at is if you have a center in your area something like mine and you need a job go talk to them tell them what you are able to do I bet they would be thrilled to have you. Understand you won't be given a job sitting and rocking babies there will be other things to do.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I work half-time at the local public library. Was laid off at 50 and couldn't find any work, even stocking shelves. Was already cutting grass, cleaning a house, doing elder care, parking cars for football, tutoring...Every time it rains, am grateful that I'll still be paid; no docking of pay due to weather!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

"So I have 30 employees 7 of them are nearing 70 yrs of age."

70 is just a number ---- You'd be surprised how many elders are physically active and can run mental rings around younger people. 

I just retired and will be 70 in 2 months. I am currently in negotiations to job share -


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The wife recently made a comment about being "older & a retiree" and trying to find a job. It went something like this: 
"Around here I may have better luck finding a job if I told them I was an illegal immigrant. Least then it would be a better excuse for why I didn't get the job.... other than being old." 

Let me add, the wife does not have to find employment and therefore is somewhat picky as to the jobs she applies for. But in turn has found that most of the jobs that she has applied for (and been rejected) were filled by someone a lot younger and less experienced........ like fresh out of school.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

If you are getting a little long in the tooth, it is important to find a smart employer who appreciates older, experienced employees. However, it is also important as we age that we be open minded about learning new things. I hired some older accountants in my time, and the ones who wanted to hold onto their 13 column pads just couldn't cut it in a Lotus/Excel world. And you needed to learn how to download your data from your relational data base into those applications too, which meant learning some programming. The good ones loved the challenge of tackling something new. The ones ready for retirement took their pads and went home.

As Wolf mom said, age is just a number. It's attitude that makes all the difference.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ronron said:


> Needing to go back to work.... So you find yourself needing to return to the work force what are you doing, how did you find a job, and what are some good solutions for others?


I work for myself online. Really, I've been working for myself online for about 15 years. I expect to always do it. I like it, it makes me feel productive, and there's always something I can do with the extra cash.

My particular line of work is administrating Linux servers, mostly for myself. I configure servers for others also, on occasion. I know that Linux is a specialized skill that not everyone can do, but the real money is in promotion. Anyone can do that.

To work for yourself online you don't need to look for a job, you just look for customers. You will never be fired or laid-off, and with subscribers paying monthly you don't need to worry about a slow month.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

As you age, you want to work smarter, not harder. Hubby's job is very physical and I know that I don't want him to continue doing it forever. In retirement, he needs to have a little something that he can do to keep him from driving me crazy. Like Nevada, I work from home. The last thing that I need is for him to make it impossible for me to get my work done!

I think that the technology piece is critical for older people. If you don't know how to type, then maybe now is the time. There are lots of low cost or free classes online or at a community college. Technology can open you up to a lot of other money-making options where you can blend your old skills with the new.


----------

